

Can I Kick it? Predicting Success with Kickstarter - jdonaldson
http://blog.bigml.com/2012/12/11/can-i-kick-it-predicting-kickstarter-success/

======
aficionado
Great stuff!

------
xavix
Bigsionary!

------
osroca
this model may be useful

